# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kohë qirinjsh

## Agim Metbala

Poezi të shkëputura nga përmbledhja "Kohë Qirinjsh"-Agim METBALA


*KOHË QIRINJSH*

Në Kosovë 
Motet ndërrohen
Nën ritmikë gjeneratorësh
Ftohtë,akull,akullnajë
Në shpirt të secilit
Mbin nga një ajsberg ...

Në Kosovë
Nata edhe dita 
Ndërrohen në vërtitje krismash
Duke bartur stafetën stereotipe
Me porosi të stërpërsëritura ...

Në Kosovë
Çdo gjë e brishtë
E ftohtë,akull,akullnajë
Derisa të lindë shpirti
Ai do t'i shkrijë të gjithë ajsbergët
Në bebëzat e syve do ta mbjellë dashurinë
Aq të kërkuar në këto mote ..

18.03.2003




*KOHË E KRISUR*

Në këto kohëra të rënda si plumbi
Trurin e kam konservuar mirë
Pakkujt i duhet truri
Veshin e kam mbushur me pambuk 
Për ta shpëtuar timpanin
Ndërsa sytë i kam mbyllur
Dhe i kam futu në kuti
Për të mos parë fëlliqësirat...

Do të pres ditë më të mira
për të jetuar dhe për të vdekur ...




*FJALA MË MBETI NË FYT*

Desha të flas
Fjala më mbeti në fyt 
Janë ngopur me fjalët tona ...

Desha të shkruaj
Për çfarë të shkruaj
Para meje kishin shkruar për çdo gjë
Era i morri shkrimet e tyre ...

Desha të protestoj
Për shumëçka
Para meje kishin protestuar për çdo gjë
Ato i varrosën në sarkofag ...

Desha të çmendem
Nuk më lanë
Më thanë :breshka: a mjaftë të çmendur ...

Dhe shtuan :
-Së pari kuptohet vetja
Atëherë i mirret erë
Flladit të pranverës ...



*BIJËS SIME* 
  Fitores

Nuk të dua aq shumë
vetëm për faktin se pjesë e imja je 
Të dua mbase edhe për diçka krejtësisht tjetër
Se në syrin tënd ngjyrë gështenje
Përherë rri zgjuar syçeltësia 
Se në ballin tënd bën rojë guximi
Fytyrën tënde buzëqeshja e stolis 
Të dua se ecën aq sigurt
Shtigjeve të jetës bija ime...

----------


## Agim Doçi

I dashtun koleg. Po hedh disa vargje te vjetruara...ndoshta te dy duhet me shkrue vargje te reja ne kete kohe qe po kalojme duke u udhehequr nga frymezimi pozitiv dhe dashuri per vendlindjet tona. 
Respekt dhe te prifte e mbara.
Agimi

RROFTË SHQIPËRIA! 

Rroftë Shqipëria e “lirë“ 
dhe e coptuar! 

Rroftë Shqipëria e kioskave, 
e vjedhur dhe e përcëlluar! 

Rroftë Shqipëria e krisur në tru, 
e goditur në zemër, 
as mashkull as femër! 
E tradhëtuara në lëkurë, 
Rroftë Shqipëria që nuk vdes kurrë… 
E plagosur nga gazetat, 
nga ethet E PUSHTETIT e sëmurë, 

Rroftë Shqipëria e ndotur, 
e përlotur. 
Nga deti e mallkuar, 
e palarë, e parruar! 

Rroftë Shqipëria natyrore që po harrohet, 
që trishtohet edhe kur dashurohet(!) 
Gjysma martire 
Gjysma pa fat! 
Rroftë Shqipëria lakuriq 
Që s‘e pati hak! 
Koskë e lëkurë 
Me absurdin Pajtim - Gjak! 

Rroftë Shqipëria lugat 
Magjia që mbijeton 
me korrupsion! 
Shqipëria me 3 Fé, 
që trembet nga ne! 

Rroftë Shqipëria - Atdheu i fëmive! 
Shqipëria e 3 milion Partive!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Faleminderit të nderuar miq

----------


## Agim Metbala

*MALLËNGJIMI*      Agim METBALA

Tërheq thembrat zvarrë
Në udhëkryqin e Shijakut
Apo hiija më tërheq pa cak
Sa fort më zu malli
Zemra ime e ndarë në dysh
Në mënyrë simetrike
Gjysma përtej bjeshkëve të Nemuna
E gjysma këndej
Te udhëkryqi i Shijakut
Halucinacionojoa në mesditë
Me sy hapur si dy gropa pa fund
Para syve pëlhurë ekrani
Insertet ndërroheshin në mënyrë serike
Flakë,ofshamë,lot dhe ikje . . .
Mbi kufomat mbinin lulebozhuret
Prapë përsëritje së në refren :
Flakë,ofshamë,lot dhe ikje ...
Oh, sa më ka marrë malli për rrasat e *Rahovecit* !

Tërheq thembrat zvarrë
Në udhëkryqin e Shijakut
Apo hija më tërheq pa cak ...

*(15.05.1999)*



*SHPIRTI NË SHUPLAKË*

Kurrë nuk do të isha trembur 
Nga askush dhe nga asgjë
Po të mos ishte syri im
Që ma shpalos shpirtin në shuplakë ...

(Durrës, 03.08.2003)


*LODHJA - Agim METBALA*

U lodha në udhëkryq 
Në pritje të ndërrimit 
Të ngjyrës së kuqe 
Derisa m'u zbardhën flokët ...

U lodha e timpanët 
M'u shqyen gjerë e gjatë
Me refrenet demode
Patriot-tradhëtarë,patriot-tradhëtarë ...
Dhe tani fare jam shurdhuar ...

U lodha e bebëzat
Më janë verbuar tërësisht 
Me fytyra të njëjta në skenë
Duke ndërruar maskat 
Në mënyrë serike 
Gjatë katër stinëve të vitit ...


*ÇAST*

Ndiej kënaqësi
Kur butas prek një dhembje 
Kur shijoj një dashuri
Kur tej mase ngarkoj vetvehten
Kur sado pak sakrifikohem për tjetrin
Edhe kur në gjysmë hap kap durimin ...

Vetëm atëherë e ndiej çastin e jetës
Koha tjetër më ishte e humbur !

*
NGADHËNJIM* 

Në raste të panumërta
Ia kam lidhur duart syve
Nga turpi ynë të lidhur për beli 
I gatshëm për dorëzim 
Dhe një mijë e një të tjera 
Të thëna e të pathëna...

Çuditërishtë,sa herë kam kthyer
Shikimin nga fëmijët
Në një mijë variante 
Më është paraqitur lindja 
Dhe fitorja jonë !

(03.07.2004)



*PUTHIN PRAGUN E NDERIT* 

Këngët e mia 
Këputen në melodi të vjetra 
Rrisin buzëqeshjen e fëmijëve
Ndonjëherë shtojnë nga një pikë
Loti në qepallë
Lehtazi shndërrohen në serenadë
Trokasin në dritare
E xhamave të mërdhirë
Për ta zgjuar dashurinë
Befasishëm,po befasishëm
Në gjumë trembin 
Mizat kush i ka nën kapuç ...

Këngët e mia ecin dhe ecin
S'ngrihen nga të ftohtit
Mbase rreziten me rrezet e diellit
Dhe puthin pragun e nderit ...


*MARSIN DUA TA SHOH NË BEHARE*

Sa herë vjen Marsi 
I trembem rrëmujës
Dhe prangave...

Si e gjithë bota 
Dua ta shoh dushkun të çelur 
Vetëm në gjelbërim
Ta pushoj syrin e etur për bukuri
Marsin ta shoh në behare
Ta pushoj shpirtin e mekur ndër stuhitë
T'i kthej 
Pranverat që m'i kanë vjedhur . . .

(16.04.2004)

----------


## mondishall

Dhe une ju falenderoj per castin. Urime ne krijimtari. Miqesisht mondishall

----------


## Agim Metbala

Edhe unë ju uroj suksese juve dhe gjithë shqiptarëve kudo që ndodhen

----------


## Syku

Komplimente per poezite. Vertet te bukura.


*Lissus.*

Zemra ime nuk erdhi kurre me mua
ne keto rruge kurbeti te turpit tone,
mbeti ku u ngjiz ngaqe u dashurua
me qytetin tim qe hesht gati gjithmone,

mburoje rrin mbi ate vend te bekuar,
ku natyra derdhi kreyvepren e saj,
ndaj, s'lendohet Lezha pa me lenduar
dhe po e lenduat; mbi ju do qaj.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

MIQT E MI POETË

Miqt e mi poetë
I rrokën yje në vargje
U bënë shandanë nëpër mote
E me monologje e dialogje
Trembën të keqen
Sot ecin vertikalisht...

Miqt e mi poetë
Ecën kufijve pa pasaportë
Kur ata ishin të hekurta
E të ftohtë si akulli
Nuk e thyen lapsin
Nuk e mbyllën gojën
Kur lapsi e fjala me vdekje
A jetë peshohej
Sot u shpallën kosmopolitë...

Miqt e mi poetë
Nuk iu trembënn as vdekjes
Shkuan grykave të malit
Jeta vdekje
Për ta ishte vdekje e tmerrshme
Sot fotografitë e tyre
Janë futur në abetare...

SHPËTIMI

Hutia na është lidhur
Për ty këmbë me nyje të mbrapsht
Turrinjt thejm asfaltit
Në shuplaka numrojmë dhëmbët e thyer...

Inati na ka mbuluar trupin
Qefin të gjallë mbajmë për jetë
Nga jeta ikim si nga hija e zezë
Duke i numëruar birat e hapura në kafka...

Zhagë, zhagë zvarritem
Për ta rrjepur lëkurën
Maramendshëm iki në çerdhe të fëmijëve
Ta ndëgjoj cicërrimën e zogjëve
Aty ndjej klithën e lindjes
Dhe vrasjen e vdekjes...

27.09.2004

----------


## Agim Doçi

Je tejet i mire o Poeti im Kosovar.
Me shume e shume respekt per ty e vargun tand plot jetë.
Agimi

----------


## Agim Metbala

Adash i nderuar, 
Ju falenderoj për fjalë miradie, t'ju jem seinqerisht, unë gëzohem edhe kur me poezitë e mia kënaq edhe një lexues të rëndomt, e lëre më një poet siç jeni Ju.
Suksese edhe mëë të mëdha në fushën artistike!
Me respekt!

----------


## Agim Metbala

MALISHEVË E VESHUR
ME FUSTAN PIkËLLIMI

Sot m'u ndal frymëmarrja
Fjalët më mbetën në fyt
Gjaku më iku si qumshti i nënës nga frika
Bebëzat më kanë humbur gravitacionin
E lotët binin pa kontroll
Dhe nga vetja ime nuk mbeti asgjë...

Fushë-Arrëz u shndërrua në Fushëpikllimi
Heshtja lëshoi pelerinën andej e këtaj
E lotët krijojin dete lotësh
Fjalët për çastin kanë humbur kuptimin
15 lule u këputën përnjëherë
Për të mos u vyshkur kurrë
15 ëndrra, mbetën ëndrra përgjysmë
15 nuse, kurrë s'da ta venë dufakun
15 beqarë, s'do ta shijojnë dhëndërinë
15,15,15... vargu pa kufi...

Prap më ndalet frymëmarrja
Prap fjalët më mbetën në fyt
Si kafshatat e mëdha rend, rend
Gjaku sërish më iku nga frika
Lotët më rrëshqitnin pa kontroll
E nga trupi, dhimbja më bie si copat e kometës...

Nga Fushë-Arrëz - Fushëpikëllimi
Ehopikëllimi bartet në shpat
Malishevë e veshur me fustan pikëllimi
Fytyrat e mërdhira, koçan nga pikëllimi
E lotët dete, shndërrohen në oqeane
15 nëna, me shami të bardhë
pa të bijtë e bija, 15 baballarë
15,15,15, vargu pa kufi
Heshtja, lot e dhembja bashkëdyzohen
15 kufoma i morri dhe
15 ëndrra i mbuloi dheu
15 dashuritë të përgjysmuar i hëngri dheu...

Fjalët sërish më mbetën në fyt
Gjaku  më iku nga dhebja
Lotët nuk kërkonin leje
Për 15 arkivole
Për 15 banka të mbetur zbrazët
Për 15 indeksa të pashkruar
Për 15 të padiplomuar...
Për një papërgjegjësi
Që dot ta mbajmë të varrur në qafë
Si medalonin e përgjegjësisë...

Malishevë e veshur me fustan pikëllimi
Dhashtë Zoti ta ngrisim lapidarin e fundit...

15.10.2004

----------


## Agim Metbala

UKSHIN HOTIT

     ... " Zoti gjyqtar,
            - Jam i vetëdishëm për veprën time,
                  Por fatin e robit nuk e nënshkruaj!"...

Shtegëtove shtigjeve të xhunglës
Atje ku nuk guxon të shkelë këmbë e tjetrit
Ndër sheshe shqiptove fjalët
Që shumëkujt atëherë i mbetën në fyt
Si kafshatë e madhe
Në letër të bardhë shkrove ditirambe
Për të vdekurit e gjallë 
Dhe të vdekurit e gjallë
I ke pështyrë me kohë në fytyrë
Për së gjalli u ndave dy herë nga jeta
Duke i hapur tri kaverna në mushkëri
Për lindjen e re ...

Universi yt mbetet përjetësisht në këto troje...

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

ASAJ

Ti bashkë me erën, mund të ikish
Në cilin planet dëshiron
Unë  ndjej aromën tënde...

Ti bashkë me dëfrimin
Mund të dehesh e të ridehesh sa herë do
Shpresa është frymarrja ime...

Ti bashkë me sarkofagun e jetës
Mund të varrosesh edhe në katakombe
Ëndrrat e mia janë të pavdekshme
E ti i vetmi personazh i këngëve të mia...

16.01.2004

DASHURI ME MALLIN E VENDLINDJES

Rrugë të shumta shpien
Metropoleve të Europës
Me brezin tim shtrëngueshëm
Duke vrapuar pas ëndrrave
Atje u martuan me zhgënjimet
Qojnë dashuri me mallin e vdnlindjes
Me miliona njerëz preken
Rrugëve me brryla
Banesave kthene 
Me vetmin të paluar nën sqetull
Ku i presin fëmijët
- "Halo Fadhër "
-"Danke maj mute"
E shoqet i presin
- "Çao may dier"...

Të djegur si letra e duhanit
Ëndërrojnë fjalën atdhe...

24.11.2003

----------


## Syku

*Heret a vone.*

Heret a vone, po nuk lashe nam
ne ndonje ves te çthurur a prapesi,
prap tek sofer-varfra me u kthye kam
me te kuqin ne gjak o vellezerit e mi,

se jam si trofta e tretur nga rrjedha
qe ne lindje, larg nga e saja strofull,
qe tash rrjedhes kundra i shkon se zemra
don te kthehet ku lindi per te ngordhur.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Nostalgjia është sëmundje kronike e shumë shqiptarëve ndër shekuj, të cilët ishin të shtrënguar për shumë arësyet objektive, ta lëshojnë atdheun.
Ju falenderoj për poezin e dërguar me këtë temë, e cila me siguri se do t'ju pëlqejë edhe lexuesve dhe dashamirëve të poezisë!

----------


## ALBA

> Agim METBALA
> 
> ASAJ
> 
> Ti bashkë me erën, mund të ikish
> Në cilin planet dëshiron
> Unë  ndjej aromën tënde...
> 
> Ti bashkë me dëfrimin
> ...


Zoti AGIM METBALA

Mirsevini midis Shqiptareve .
Ju falenderoj per kenaqesin qe na jepni kur  lexojm perlat letrare  tuaja .

Syku , shume kam lexuar ne kete forum , por ato dy strofa tuaja qe ke shkruar me siper me dhane shume kenaqesi , nuk gjej fjale per t'ju falenderuar dhe  pershendetur .

respekte per ju poetet 

Alba

----------


## Agim Metbala

ECJE

Zigzaket, zigzaket -
Rrugët zigzake
Rrugicat zigzake
Bisedat zigzake...

Zigzaket, zigzaket
Treni rrëshqet zigzake
Festivalet zigzake
Politikë zigzake
Edhe WC duhet kërkuar 
Në zigzake...

Definitivisht kam vendosur
Të kërkoj rrugën pa zigzake
Edhe me kusht ta thej lafkën
Në çdo zigzake...

10.01.2005

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

DYFYTYRËSIA

Sonte e zura syrin tim
Në vjedhje të shikimit
Me përbuzje ekstreme të ndërgjegjes...

Sonte e zura trurin tim
Imagjinata duke u puthur me pandërgjegje
Sheshit pa pardon...

Sonte fjalën e zura në mes-hap
Të alivanosur pandershëm
Mbi fjalët e mëndafshta...

Djersa më kaploi trupin
Tri herë u shkunda si ariu pas shiut
I rraskapitur totalisht
Sa nuk mora në thua e ta thej kafkën...

18.10.2007

POROSITË E PIKTORIT

Në pikturat e piktorit
Të komponuar ka këngë të ngrohta
E lindin poezi idilike
Copë-copë zgjojnë imagjinatën
Kënaqësia pushton marrëzisht
Për moment jeta merr trajtën
E brengat e jetës alivanosen...

Në pikturat e piktorit
Porositë renditen njëra pas tjetrës
Për t'jetuar pastaj në milienume...

18.12.2003

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

SHQETËSIMI

Më dhemb diafragma
Frymëmarrja më çrregullohet
Kur prapë i shoh në fotele
Monstrumët e lindur nga martesa
E vëllazërim-bashkimit
Me tri ndërhyrje kirurgjike -
Në zemër, në vesh dhe në sy
Ata që në vend të Zotit
Besojnë në dreq të mallkuar...

Botës publikisht i kërkoj azil politik!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

ÇASTE DELIRIUMI

Nga afër shikoj
Procesin e transformimit evulutiv
Të plisit të bardhë
Me katalizatorë të shumëfisht
Më dhemb secili muskul
Më dhemb secili ind
Më dhemb secila qelizë...
Klithi deri në kupë të qiellit
Kurkush nuk më dëgjon
I kanë prishur çekanët e veshëve
Klithi çmendurisht
Kurkush nuk më shikon
I kanë vënë mëkëmbëzën thjerëzës së syrit
Klithi në delirium
Kurkush nuk më ndjek
Të gjithë i kanë shndërruar këmbët në roushle
Duke vrapuar kah Perëndimi
E humbur kohë pas themrave...

Perëndimi një ditë do të kthehet kah Lindja
Të gjithë ata do të jenë të padenjë
Për atë pelegrinazhë...

28.02.2003

----------

